# مشروع انتاج الكهرباء مجانا فى القرى الريفيه



## نسر النت (19 أبريل 2012)

يمكن انتاج الكهرباء مجانا فى القرى الريفيه وذلك بالاعتماد على اكوام روث الماشيه وحرقها وعن طريق مولد بخارى يمكن توليد الكهرباء للقريه كامله 
واريد من سيادتكم المساعده فى الاتى :
ما الاجهزه والمعدات التى تلزم للمشروع 
الاسماء العلميه مش عارفها حتى وقدره المولد (اظن 8 ميجا وات )ومن اين احصل عليه 
وما هى الصعوبات ياريت حد يساعدنا وله جزيل الشكر


----------



## نسر النت (19 أبريل 2012)

ايه يا جماعه محدش قال رايه اى مساعده لماذا ؟


----------



## نسر النت (20 أبريل 2012)

يا سياده المشرف الحقنىىىىىىىىىىىىىى لماذا عدم الرد
المشرع مفيد هنخلص من الزباله فى انتاج الكهرباء مستعد اعمل المشرع كامل بس حد يشاركنى فى معرفه متطلباته كامله والتكلفه


----------



## sayedsarhan (21 أبريل 2012)

الفكره عامه جميله بس انت هتطبقها بطريقه من وجه نظرى الشخصيه مش الافضل ويوجد الافضل منها 
وتستغل الطاقه الاستغلال الامثل ويطلق عليها طاقه نظيفه بمعنى الكلمه دون حرق
مثلا تجمع الروث وتعمل مفاعل تستخرج منه غاز الميثان وتشغل بيه المولدات
او تعمل طواحين هواء لو سرعه الرياح هناك كويسه
او تعمل سخانات شمسيه وتبخر الميه وتدور التوربينات وتولد الكهرباء
الى اقصده ان طرق الطاقه النظيفه كتيير
واختار انت اى من الطرق دى وانا اقولك على الادوات


----------



## نسر النت (21 أبريل 2012)

يا استاذ سعيد انا اشكرك ا انك رديت عليا و ردك محترم وانا فى غايه الامتنان لكن اريد ان اشرح لك وجهه نظرى فى النقاط التاليه : 1- القريه فيها مخلفات زراعيه كتير من قش الارزالى القطن الى الروث يعنى سهوله الصول عليه. 2- الحصول على طاقه مباشره بدون تخمر ووبعدين ازاله المواد المتخمره تانى بعد انتاج الغاز وكل ده مصاريف تاجير "كساحات " او خلايا شمسيه تفسد بعد فتره كمان طاقه الرياح مش مجديه لاننا مش متحكمين فيها لا يعتمد عليها كليا 3- انا بتكلم عن مشروع حقيقى تشترك فيه القريه الفلاح الغلبان هيلاقى دخل من بيع الحاجات اللى بيرميها دون قيمه مثل القش والزباله و مخلفات الطير و البهايم الخ 4- ممكن كل مكب زباله يكون فيه و حده انتناج كهرباء تخدم المنطقه اللى هيا فيها 5- كنا نسمع زمان ان العلماء كان مثلا يمشوا من الاندلس للعراق للحصول على العلم اما النهارده كل الات التواصل موجوده ومش عارفين فانا استازن حضرتك فى ان اتصل بيك او اكلمك على ايميلك شكرا جزيلا مره اخرى


----------



## sayedsarhan (22 أبريل 2012)

دوس على اسمى هتظهرلك صفحتى وفيها معلومات الاتصال بيا كلها وانا تحت امرك


----------



## ban2009ban (24 أبريل 2012)

الافضل هو تخمير المنتجات الزراعية لانتاج غاز الميثان لاغراض الطهي بالدرجة الاولى او الاضاءه 

وهناك طريقتين 

الطريقة الصينية وهي تكلف اكثر من الطريقة الاخرى

والطريقة الهندية وهي اقل تكلفة بكثير 

افتح اليوتيوب واكتب 

indian bio gas oven 

or

chinese bio gas oven 

وانا ان الطريقة الهندية هي الانسب للقرى المصرية لقلة التكلفة 

والسلام


----------



## dlovano (26 أبريل 2012)

الافضل هواستخدام روث الحيوانات كسماد طبيعي مما يزيد من الانتاج


----------



## نسر النت (29 أبريل 2012)

انا عارف انه الافضل غاز الميثان 
واقول ايضا ان حرق القمامه مباشره هو الاكثر عمليه وتوفيرا للوقت والجهد والتكلفه ولو حاولت تنفيذ المشروع هتايد رايى تماما
واقولكما يضا ان طالما الطاقه مدعمه فى مصر فان اى مشروع هيتعمل مأله الفشل الزريع وهتكون كل المجهودات دى كلام فاضى ويبقى شرف المعرفه العلميه فقط
واخيرا فانى عاجز عن الشكر لكل المشاركين بارائهم


----------



## نسر النت (6 مايو 2012)

[h=1]تشغيل أكبر محطة لتوليد الطاقة من حرق المخلفات في الصين قبل يونيو القادم[/h]


----------



## نسر النت (6 مايو 2012)

[h=2]*صرح المتحدث باسم شركة تيانجين للطاقة الكهربائية انه سيبدأ تشغيل أكبر محطة للتوليد الطاقة من حرق القمامة في البلاد، وهي محطة هانغو للطاقة في مدينة تيانجين الساحلية بشمال الصين، قبل يونيو المقبل.
ومن المتوقع أن تستهلك المحطة ألفى طن من القمامة يوميا. وتقام على 13.2 هكتار في ناحية بينهاى الجديدة في تيانجين .
وفور اكتمالها ستصبح المحطة قادرة على معالجة 667 ألف طن من القمامة، وتوليد 146 مليون كيلو وات من الكهرباء سنويا.
وتمتلك المحطة اكبر حوض للقمامة مكتمل الاغلاق في الصين يمكنه تخزين 20 الف طن من القمامة.
ومع نظام حرق متقدم جدا، تتفق اهداف الانبعاثات للمحطة مع معايير الاتحاد الاوروبي للانبعاثات، وفقا للمتحدث.
صحيفة الشعب الصينية 15 ابريل 2011*[/h]


----------



## malk alehsas (14 مايو 2012)

فعلا مشروع اتمنى ان تتوفق فيه وعطنا اخبارك اول بأول


----------

